# Huret Jubilee deraillers



## Steel Ridr (Dec 24, 2005)

Can they make them again?

I noticed that the Litespeed Ghisallo and the Spin 7+lb project bikes have this derailler and I was wondering if maybe Sram or somebody would design and manufacture a modern version of this early-'70s classic w/titanium, carbon and aluminum parts and is capable of shifting across ten cogs.:idea: Weight weenie idea!


----------

